# Not Coping :(



## pinksugar (Jun 2, 2007)

Welll... as you may know, I've been looking after a bunny recently for a friend.

The deal was to care for him for 2 weeks, while she was moving house. She promised to come over and feed him and stuff (which of course I didn't expect, I wouldn't have agreed to look after him if I wasn't prepared to do it myself).

Well it's been THREE MONTHS. During this time, I broke up with my boyfriend, and basically it was a really traumatic time for me.

And today she's coming back to take her bunny. And I just feel like I'm losing a member of my family, like my best friend in the whole world is being taken away.

And it wouldn't hurt so much except that I don't think she will look after him properly, and I love him so much...

I can't stop crying. I feel like not only am I doing him a diservice since she won't take care of him properly, that I'm losing out since I really love him.

I know, he's not my rabbit, but she didn't even come to visit and she only lives 2 blocks away. Can you guys make me feel better? I feel so sad and depressed.. the whole break up thing, the rabbit.. everything I loved this year is being taken away from me


----------



## Shanelle (Jun 2, 2007)

Aww I'm sorry! I guess there's no possible way that she would let you keep him? Maybe buy him or something?

I know it's not the same but maybe you can buy your own bunny? I hope you feel better. &lt;3


----------



## luxotika (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree. Talk her into letting you have the bunny. Sounds like you would take much better care of the bunny than she would.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 2, 2007)

Awwww Rosie



*big hugs* I understand how you feel, it's hard. Just know that we're all here for you and we're here to listen. You can PM me anytime if you wanna talk





I think Shanelle made a good suggestion.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 2, 2007)

Aww Rosie



Don't feel bad, i think Shanelle's suggestion is good too, ask her if you can buy it off her, since she never came over to visit him and showed really no interest in him you can tell her that you got attached to the bunny and you would like to have him or buy him, that you will take good care of him, and she can come over to see him sometimes as well, which i know it might not happen since she didnt do it in the time you were baby sitting him, i believe too he would be better off staying with you!

If you want to talk too pm me girl! don't hesitate to do it, i am here for you as well


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 2, 2007)

she took him away



I suggested keeping him but he was a present from her boyfriend, and she is one of those people who doesn't hear what people say if it's not what she wants to hear.

She THINKS she loves him, so she wants him back, it doesn't occur to her that it might be best for him to say with our family, even if it's not what would make her feel good.

I might get a rabbit as a birthday present, but it's not the same - you can't replace his personality


----------



## Lia (Jun 2, 2007)

Go visit him periodically and maybe steal it (lol)... I don't know really...

Or else you could tell her what you told us


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 2, 2007)

Aww, I'm sorry you had to give the bunny back



I would have been just as upset as you, I get so attached to those fuzzy little things. *big hugs!*


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 2, 2007)

Pink Sugar, I'm sorry that you are hurting.

It is too bad that the bunny didn't stay with you.

I would suggest that you get another pet, but I know you are finishing up your education soon. If you want to relocate, then you might be upset about saying good bye to that pet.

In Canada, there are foster families for pets in crisis. People don't have to commit forever, somtimes just for a month or two until the pet gets a permanent home.

If there were such an organization in Australia, this might offer you a transitional period. You can help out another pet for a while, and this might help you get use to not the bunny.

Also, make sure your frind knows that you were attached to the bunny. Ask her if you can visit as often as you need, because it is very hard to let it go.

Big hugs to you honey.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 2, 2007)

Aww I'm sorry. I have 2 bunnies and one of them died the other day. I was very sad.

Hug's for bunny loss.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 2, 2007)

rosie thats so sad. thats so awful she got him as a present so now she thinks she wants him. ugh! i hope they break up and she gives him to you, seriously! maybe you can break them up?? hehe..im sorry *hugs*


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 2, 2007)

why is she taking to back? She might just give him to you, since you said she hasnt even visited him.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm sorry rosie! it's pretty sad that in three months...and her living two blocks away, she couldn't visit him at all. i doubt he will get much more attention with her taking care of him now. i know you don't think so, but a new bunny might fill the void.


----------



## Saje (Jun 2, 2007)

Aw I am sorry to hear this. But its going to be ok and when you do find the right pet for you I can tell that you will be a great mommy to your furbaby. And I am sure that you have made a big difference in that bunny's life.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm sorry it's been a rough year for you. I started one year with a breakup and it was awful! It felt like the hurt would never end. But eventually it did and that's something you have to keep in mind. Eveything you're feeling is just temporary and you have to find ways to keep yourself occupied. Go out and have fun with friends.

As for the bunny, well, you can ask your friend if she can let you keep it or buy it off of her. If not, maybe you can make arrangements to take it once in a while.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 2, 2007)

Im sorry Rosie. If it were me and I was in your situation and I really loved the bunny I would have said that it ran away. You had it outside and it ran away but you actually had it hidden from her. I would have put the bunny in the closet until she left and then took him out after she left. Thats just me tho. Hopefully she'll realize that you took better care of the bunny and she will give him to you. Good luck.


----------



## natalierb (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm sorry Rosie! Big hugs to you! I really hope you feel better!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 3, 2007)

sorry you're having such a rough time! I hope it gets better for you


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 3, 2007)

oh dear rosie this got me down



i own 6 dogs and a cat and while they annoy me sometimes, they are truly amazing creature and will always love me even if im not carrying food for them or playing with a ball with them.

try to maybe take the bunny here and there, and be open with your friend and tell her, you really got attached to the little fella. sometimes it frustrates me when people think pets are all about cuteness and little outfits, but do not realise theres more to it, like feeding, cleaning and above all, caring.

keep trying, know your boundaries and it sounds silly, but if all else fails and you get a new bunny, it will adapt to the loving environment you give it, and will be happy.

good luck hun!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks guys... I really miss him



that evil *****, I'll never forgive her. God, i know it's not my fault but I just feel really guilty. How could i look at him and honestly say I did what I thought was best for him? I couldn't. Because I know that he would have been happier with us. I am feeling a lot of guilt over it, and the thing is, it's really difficult to make people understand - afterall, to most people, it's just a pet, and you can treat them however the hell you want


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to give the bunny back


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Welll... as you may know, I've been looking after a bunny recently for a friend. 
The deal was to care for him for 2 weeks, while she was moving house. She promised to come over and feed him and stuff (which of course I didn't expect, I wouldn't have agreed to look after him if I wasn't prepared to do it myself).

Well it's been THREE MONTHS. During this time, I broke up with my boyfriend, and basically it was a really traumatic time for me.

And today she's coming back to take her bunny. And I just feel like I'm losing a member of my family, like my best friend in the whole world is being taken away.

And it wouldn't hurt so much except that I don't think she will look after him properly, and I love him so much...

I can't stop crying. I feel like not only am I doing him a diservice since she won't take care of him properly, that I'm losing out since I really love him.

I know, he's not my rabbit, but she didn't even come to visit and she only lives 2 blocks away. Can you guys make me feel better? I feel so sad and depressed.. the whole break up thing, the rabbit.. everything I loved this year is being taken away from me





Everything's going to be fine. Trust in yourself that it will. I don't think that u were crying about the bunny, it was your b/f and honestly, you just need some comfort. I suggest that you do what makes you feel good (ex. shopping?, listening to your favorite cd?) and take it from there. HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER! (smile... please?)


----------



## Bexy (Jun 7, 2007)

Could you call her and tell her how much you miss him and then start crying about the break up and how the bunny was really helping? She may just give him back. I know I would if a friend was sad.


----------



## ivette (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree. Talk her into letting you have the bunny. Sounds like you would take much better care of the bunny than she would.


----------

